# Pb graphique Radeon HD4850 iMac début 2010



## Exether (26 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iMac 27" de début 2010 (upgradé OS X10.9.2 13C1021) sur lequel j'ai un problème graphique depuis Juin. Je fais un résumé rapide:

Quand je démarre le Mac, en mode normal, j'ai des bandes roses verticales qui apparaissaient (sur l'écran blanc), puis des petits carrés un peu partout de manière un peu aléatoire. Si j'arrive malgré tout à me connecter, il fonctionne mais continue d'afficher des artefacts graphiques un peu partout (qui se retrouvent aussi sur les copies d'écran). Au bout d'un moment le Mac freeze complètement.

En safe mode, ça semble fonctionner un peu mieux, mais je retrouve rapidement aussi les même problèmes graphiques. Il arrive que tout fonctionne bien en mode safe pendant quelques minutes.
La première fois, comme ça fonctionnait bien pendant 20 minutes, j'ai redémarré en mode normal, ça fonctionnait toujours, environ 10 minutes, et j'ai essayé de lancer un jeu (Minecraft) qui a fait freezer direct.

Je n'ai pas retrouvé mes CD d'origine pour faire tourner l'AHT, je n'ai pas trouvé non plus où le télécharger pour ma version de Hardware. Je vais voir si je l'achète au support, mais vu que l'affichage déconne je ne suis même pas sur de pouvoir lire le résultat.

Bref, je soupçonne très fortement un problème de carte graphique (ATI Radeon HD4850 512Mo) et j'envisage donc de faire le remplacement de ce composant. Dans l'hypothèse où mon diagnostic serait correct, j'ai quelques questions:
 - Où acheter la carte ? Si j'achète n'importe quelle ATI Radeon HD4850 elle sera compatible pour mon iMac, ou il faut une version spéciale ? (je ne trouve la carte ni chez Crucial ni chez macWay, j'espère que je peux la prendre n'importe où)
 - Est-ce que peut mettre une carte un peu plus performante ou est-ce trop risqué ? Quel modèle serait compatible ?

Voila, merci d'avance de vos retours,

A+

JC


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2014)

C'est possible... http://www.journaldulapin.com/2012/03/17/changer-la-carte-graphique-dun-imac-cest-possible/ ...quand au prix, ça fait cher la réparation. Et se la procurer, ce ne doit pas être facile.

Il y a aussi chez iFixit un tutoriel pour le démontage... https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/iMac+Intel+27-Inch+EMC+2309+or+2374+Graphics+Card+Replacement/9553


----------



## BaLo (8 Février 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème depuis 1 heure avec mon imac ( config. ci-dessous)
Comment avez-vous réparé la bête?
Merci


----------



## Exether (9 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

La solution est en cours, je n'ai pas été très rapide sur ce coup, le temps d'y réfléchir, de trouver quelqu'un qui répare les cartes vidéos sur internet, d'acheter les outils nécessaires (des TOR 8 et 10 et des ventouses notamment), je n'ai envoyé ma carte vidéo chez un réparateur aux US que ce week-end.
C'est beaucoup plus facile de bricoler dans un iMac que sur un iPhone 6 en tout cas. 

Je ne peux pas encore le conseiller, j'attends le retour, mais la personne a l'air sérieuse et pro, c'est un vendeur réputé sur EBay. Il m'a confirmé que les symptômes faisaient bien partie de ce qu'il réparait.
J'espère juste que la carte ne sera pas pulvérisée au transport.

La suite au prochain numéro.


----------



## Danastro (9 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

@ Exether, je suis dans le même cas que vous, pourriez-vous me communiquer  l'adresse du réparateur de cartes ?

Merci


----------



## Exether (9 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

J'espère qu'on a le droit citer des gens dans le forum.
La personne a qui j'ai fait appel a pour pseudo *topnotchmacs* sur Ebay.

Attention, ce n'est pas une recommandation, je n'ai pas encore de retour, faites-vous votre opinion vous même.


----------



## Danastro (11 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Merci pour votre réponse

Je vais voir entre acheter une neuve ou faire réparer celle d'origine


----------



## Edony77 (10 Juin 2015)

Bonjour 
Moi aussi, j'ai un mac 27" de 2009  qui vient de partir à  l'atelier exactement pour les mêmes raisons.
C'est étrange tout ces témoignages sur la radeon hd 4850 
N y a t'il pas un défaut qui justifierai un rappel des macs commes ils ont pu le faire sur les disques durs récemment...


----------



## Locke (11 Juin 2015)

Edony77 a dit:


> Moi aussi, j'ai un mac 27" de 2009 qui vient de partir à l'atelier exactement pour les mêmes raisons.
> C'est étrange tout ces témoignages sur la radeon hd 4850
> N y a t'il pas un défaut qui justifierai un rappel des macs commes ils ont pu le faire sur les disques durs récemment...


Pour des modèles de 2009 je doute qu'un programme de remplacement soit toujours possible 6 ans après l'achat. Généralement, au mieux c'est 3 ans, mais pas pour tout.


----------



## Exether (12 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

Je reviens ici quelques temps après la conclusion de mon affaire, la carte graphique réparée m'a bien été retournée par ce vendeur eBay et elle fonctionne très bien depuis 2 mois.
Par contre, je n'ai pas réussi à rebrancher le connecteur du capteur de température de la carte, j'ai donc les ventilateurs qui sont à fond tout le temps.

JC


----------



## mariol66 (16 Août 2015)

Et bien je pense avoir le même problème sur un IMac fin 2009 avec la même carte graphique, vous pouvez voir le déroulement de la journée en direct ici:

http://forums.macg.co/threads/panne-yosemite-et-imac-late-2009.1269332/#post-12919282

Je lis un peut tout sur le net et ça ressemble fortement à ça. J'ai d'autant plus les boules car je venais de mettre un SSD à la place du DVD et l'imac avait pris un véritablr coup de boost qui aura duré...2 semaines...
Demain j'appelle l'Apple store mais je m'attend au pire...


----------



## gegedetrois (17 Août 2015)

vous croyez que les Mac sont garantie à vie ? même les Rolls ne le sont plus; et en plus s'ils ont été ouvert ailleurs que dans un endroit agrée


----------



## bambougroove (17 Août 2015)

Edony77 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Moi aussi, j'ai un mac 27" de 2009  qui vient de partir à  l'atelier exactement pour les mêmes raisons.
> C'est étrange tout ces témoignages sur la radeon hd 4850
> N y a t'il pas un défaut qui justifierai un rappel des macs commes ils ont pu le faire sur les disques durs récemment...


Bonsoir,

Moi aussi... iMac 27" i7 late 2009 et carte graphique RADEON HD 4850 qui est en train de rendre l'âme depuis quelques jours.
Il a toujours eu tendance à chauffer plus ou moins (j'ai même dû installer iStatMenus pour surveiller la température et MacFan pour accélérer les ventilateurs en cas de surchauffe), ce qui explique sûrement en partie ces problèmes (prématurés ?) de carte graphique HS.

Merci à ceux qui ont fait le changement pour une même carte ou bien une autre d'indiquer le coût du remplacement


----------



## toto587 (21 Août 2015)

Bonsoir,

Même problème chez moi depuis 2 ou 3 mois avec la Radeon hd 4850 sur mon 24" de 2009 qui n'a malheureusement pas tenu après réparation. Attention aux commandes de cartes sur les sites d'escrocs aux US comme "http://www.macpalace.com". Il suffit de taper sur google pour voir les commentaires négatif.

Topic ici : http://forums.macg.co/threads/cherche-carte-graphique-661-5135-ati-4850-pour-imac-24.1269566/


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2015)

Même problème sur mon iMac 27" de fin 2009. Il démarre uniquement en mode sans échec…


----------



## Preatorien (18 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

J'ai le même problème depuis plusieurs mois sur mon iMac 24" début 2009, j'ai des bandes verticales et il démarre uniquement en mode sans échec.
Depuis qu'il a ces symptômes je n'avais pas pensé à faire un test à savoir faire une capture d'écran... et surprise pas de bandes verticales!!
Je suis en train de me dire que si la carte graphique avait un problème la capture d'écran aurait les bandes verticales et je me dis qu'il y a plutôt un problème sur l'écran.
Donc deux questions:
- Est-ce que mon raisonnement semble crédible?
- Avez-vous testé de faire une capture d'écran? Si oui avez-vous les artéfacts sur la capture?

Merci pour les réponses!!!


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (19 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Sur mon Imac mi-2011 j'ai aussi des artefacts graphiques (bandes roses) un court instant quand je le réinitialise en resetant la PRAM. A part ça pas de problème mais je m'attends à ce que ça empire un de ces quatre...


----------



## leonleonb (9 Octobre 2015)

Sur mon Imac 27", avec les mêmes symptomes (plus de vidéo, uniquement en mode sans extension plus d'usb) je viens de faire changer ma carte à l'apple store Opéra pour 237€ TTC


----------



## WebOliver (10 Octobre 2015)

En ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas envie de me lancer dans des frais sur une machine de 2009… Pour l'instant, je l'utilise toujours en mode sans échec, en attendant impatiemment une mise à jour des iMac, et en espérant qu'en attendant il ne me pète pas complètement entre les doigts.


----------



## leonleonb (10 Octobre 2015)

Je ne vois pas trop en quoi cette improbable mise à jour pourrait résoudre un problème de hardware. Quant aux frais, je comprends ta position; néanmoins, voyant le prix des nouveaux, plus de 2000€..., pour moi cette modeste réparation valait le coup sur cette machine que j'ai payée plus de 3000 à l'époque. Je m'insurge aussi sur toutes ces rumeurs autour d'un changement de carte vidéo: j'ai même lu quelque part que ça pouvait monter à 600€! A mon humble avis, toute réparation de matériel Apple doit se faire chez Apple car c'est là que c'est le moins cher et le plus sûr.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Octobre 2015)

Cette improbable mise à jour me permettra de mettre au rebut mon iMac de 2009.


----------



## Preatorien (10 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Pour ma part je viens de changer le cable vidéo et j'ai toujours les bandes verticales... Pourtant en mode sans échec quand je fais une capture d'écran, je ne comprend pas pourquoi ça serait la carte vidéo...

Si quelqu'un a une idée...
Merci d'avance pour les réponses.


----------



## leonleonb (11 Octobre 2015)

En mode sans echec la carte fonctionne mais c'est le rafraichissement, et la lecture vidéo qui ne marchent plus (et accessoirement les ports USB)
Donc toute capture d'écran ne peut pas montrer ces bandes qui sont un défaut de rafraichissement de la totalité des pixels.
C'est donc bien un pb de carte vidéo.
Retour chez Apple store(pas un revendeur agréé) pour la changer (237€ TTC), si vous pensez, comme moi, que ça vaut le coup.
carte:168,50HT
réparation hardware 29€HT


----------



## Gag (5 Février 2016)

+1 (ça fait beaucoup de posts sur le même problème sur des tas de Forums…
Voici mon expérience :
j’ai un iMac Late 2009 dont la Carte Vidéo ATI Radeon HD 4850 vient de rendre l’âme, comme de TRÈS NOMBREUSES autres sur ces modèles d’iMac, sans parler des plus récents pour lesquels il existe un programme de remplacement par Apple.

Sauf que ce modèle est déclaré “vintage” par Apple, ce qui en soit est déjà scandaleux au vu du prix neuf de ces machines (1500€ en entrée de gamme).
Le mien est un intel Core i7 2.8 Ghz, avec 12Go de RAM et le remplacement du superdrive par un SSD de 250Go (en plus du DD d’1 To) :
entre l’option i7, les 8Go de ram supplémentaires et le SSD, on est plus proche des 2500€…

Autant dire qu’il fait tourner sans problème n’importe quel soft récent, et qu’il n’y a bien qu’Apple à considérer ce type de machine comme “vintage” !

Bref, je trouverai normal au vu des nombreux problème de Carte Video rencontrés par les possesseurs de ce Mac qu’il y ai une procédure similaire à celle des iMac 2011 / 2012, mais bon ne rêvons pas trop.

Ce que je trouve tout bonnement scandaleux, c’est que sont statut de “vintage” rende quasi impossible sa réparation, même en payant !
Je viens de passer une heure avec l’AppleCare, qui après m’avoir fait une fausse joie en m’indiquant que mon modèle entrait dans le programme de remplacement a fini par se rendre compte de l’erreur (j'étais mieux informé que la 1ère conseillère -charmante- qui m'a ensuite passé son responsable).
Donc, après qu'elle m'ait conseillé de prendre R.V dans un Apple Store, le responsable a fini par me dire que c’était peine perdue car ils ne disposeraient plus des pièces du fait de son statut “vintage”.

Il m’a donc conseillé de prendre contact avec un Centre Agréé Apple proche de chez moi, car eux pourraient avoir la pièce (en payant évidemment).
J’ai donc appelé Maintronic à Boulogne, mais quand ils ont su que mon iMac était “vintage”, ils m’ont indiqué qu’ils ne pouvaient plus non plus commander la pièce auprès d’Apple !

Donc en gros, je prend mon iMac et je le jette…

Je trouve cette politique proprement scandaleuse, car elle contraint les clients qui subissent déjà un problème anormal sur des machine de ce prix a en changer à cause d’une impossibilité de réparer, alors que la machine reste tout à fait compétitive face à des modèles plus récents.

Pour info, je suis gérant d’une Agence de Communication et nous ne sommes équipés que de Mac depuis plus de 20 ans.
Je suis personnellement adepte du Mac et d’Apple depuis 1984, j’ai fais “switcher” des 10aines de personnes (particuliers et professionnels) sur Mac, j’ai tenu bon quand Apple était au bord du gouffre et que les “PCistes” ricanaient.

Je suis par ailleurs formateur sur Mac et autres softs (type Photoshop), et fais également de la maintenance et un peu de réparation informatique sur Mac.
J’ai ainsi sauvé ou prolongé la vie de dizaines de Macs (j’ai encore un Powermac 9600 qui tourne comme une horloge…), mais ça c’était avant !

Avant que tous les matériels Apple soient fermés comme des huitres, qu'ils compliquent systématiquement la tache des réparateur et techniciens, et qu’en plus ils rendent par principe des matériels obsolètes en ne fournissant plus les pièces nécessaires (et non interchangeables !).

Bref, si ils ne trouvent pas une solution pour me dégotter une Carte Vidéo (même payante !) pour mon “vieil” iMac, je pense que je vais sérieusement songer à switcher “à l’envers” et à faire de la “rétro-pub” à Apple.

Donc en résumé, les interlocuteurs ont été très attentif mais pas très bien renseignés et n'ont eu aucune latitude de la part d'Apple pour m'aider à résoudre mon problème.

Pour info, je songe sérieusement à lancer une pétition mondiale (via Avaaz ou change.org) pour pousser Apple à cesser cette politique d'obsolescence ridicule, en contradiction complète avec les discours "écolos" de l'ami Cook :
si vous pensez que c'est une bonne idée (ça marche pour beaucoup de pétitions, on peut donc rêver un peu : ) merci de laisser vos commentaires ici et je vous tiendrai au courant !

Pour finir, pour dépanner temporairement ceux à qui ça arrivent, plutôt que de rester avec TOUTES les extensions désactivées (shift au démarrage), vous pouvez virer les extensions uniquement de la Carte Graphique :
elle se trouvent dans votre disque de démarrage, puis "Système, puis "Bibliothèque", "Extentions".
Placez tout ce qui commence par ATIRadeon (si c'est votre modèle de carte, sinon trouvez votre modèle : ) dans un dossier quelque-part ailleurs (bureau ?) pour les désactiver et pouvoir les remettre si vous trouvez une solution pour réparer.

Ça vous permettra de faire tourner votre Mac ± sur tout… mais sans accélération graphique c'est quand-même TRÈS pénible !
Et si quelqu'un connait un réparateur disposant de cette carte, ça m'évitera de me lancer dans une réparation hypothétique type "décaper thermique" (ou passage au four !) conseillée sur certains forums pour rétablir les connexions de soudures défectueuses…


----------



## mariol66 (5 Février 2016)

De mon coté j'ai finalement pu faire reparer mon mac dans un centre agree apple. De memoire j'en ai ru pour 300 e fait en deux jours, quand j'ai vu le prix de mac neuf de la meme gamme, je m'en suis bien sortit. Si tu veux je peut te donner les coodronnes du reparateur mais c'est dans le sud de la France.


----------



## Preatorien (5 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part j'ai du faire un reballing du GPU et depuis 3 mois mon iMac fonctionne parfaitement. J'espère que le reballing va tenir longtemps!!!!


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (5 Février 2016)

Preatorien a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ma part j'ai du faire un reballing du GPU et depuis 3 mois mon iMac fonctionne parfaitement. J'espère que le reballing va tenir longtemps!!!!



Au pire tu en refera un autre


----------



## xao85 (6 Février 2016)

https://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/Ne-d%C3%A9marre-plus%2C-%C3%A9cran-stri%C3%A9%2E.1278038/


----------



## xao85 (6 Février 2016)

J'ai un pbm avec cette carte graphique également, qui vient de se déclarer.


----------



## xao85 (6 Février 2016)

iMac bande rose 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Et impossible de rentrer dans l'ordi, écran blanc ensuite.  

IMac début 2010 avec ATI 4850


----------



## xao85 (28 Mars 2016)

Petite info. J'ai changé diMac. L'ancien qui ne marchait plus a été mis à la cave avant démontage et vente pour pièces.

Après 2 semaines, je le remonte pour le préparer à la vente. Et la, MIRACLE: il a redémarré comme si de rien n'était. 

J'ai fait un test complet de l'ordinateur avec techtool pro 8 et il n' a rien trouvé! Je l'ai tout réinstallé, teste avec des jeux. Il marche depuis 4 jours sans pbm. 

Je pense que le froid lui a fait du bien... Enfin je n'en sais rien. Mais il va faire des heureux dans ma belle famille. 

Si vous avez une explication. ....


----------



## Grahamcoxon (29 Mars 2016)

Bonjour !

Même problème que vous tous, sur un iMac 27" de 2009 (les premiers 27 "); core I5 2,66. Un ordi qui coûtait quand même 1800 Euros l'époque et qui constituait le haut de gamme !

J'ai lu que l'ordinateur était classé vintage, donc je suppose qu'on ne peut plus le faire réparer chez Apple ?
J'ai appelé un centre agréé Apple aujourd'hui qui m'a expliqué qu'ils ne pouvaient plus le réparer car ils ne pouvaient plus obtenir les pièces. Quelqu'un a une idée ? Je vis dans l'Est, en Moselle.

Je désespère de jeter un ordi pas si vieux et quand même assez puissant, avec un écran 27 " !! Je partage tout à fait l'opinion de Gag !


----------



## Preatorien (31 Mars 2016)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Même problème que vous tous, sur un iMac 27" de 2009 (les premiers 27 "); core I5 2,66. Un ordi qui coûtait quand même 1800 Euros l'époque et qui constituait le haut de gamme !
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

Un reballing du GPU résoudra le problème. Je l'ai fait il y a 5 mois et je n'ai plus eu de soucis. Pour une réparation à 100€ je suis totalement satisfait!! (Je m'en serais quand même bien passé... )

Cordialement


----------



## Grahamcoxon (2 Avril 2016)

Je vais avoir l air bête mais je ne connaissais pas le rebaling je viens de vérifier sur Google. Reste à trouver quelqu un qui accepte d essayer de le faire car cela n'a pas l air d être une science exacte


----------



## Preatorien (2 Avril 2016)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Je vais avoir l air bête mais je ne connaissais pas le rebaling je viens de vérifier sur Google. Reste à trouver quelqu un qui accepte d essayer de le faire car cela n'a pas l air d être une science exacte


La GPU ne passe pas au four comme on peut le voir sur le net et oui dans ce cas ce n'est pas une science exacte. Par contre le reballing c'est de refaire entièrement les soudures du GPU.
Si vous le souhaitez je peux vous donner la personne qui s'est occupée de ma carte.

Cordialement


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (19 Avril 2016)

J'avais vu une fois un reportage sur l'obsolescence programmée. La plupart du temps, les appareils electro-menagers que l'on estime "bons pour la poubelle" ne nécessitent que quelques soudures de réparation. Il y a même des boites qui commencent à se spécialiser la dedans.


----------



## louisxviii (24 Novembre 2016)

Preatorien a dit:


> La GPU ne passe pas au four comme on peut le voir sur le net et oui dans ce cas ce n'est pas une science exacte. Par contre le reballing c'est de refaire entièrement les soudures du GPU.
> Si vous le souhaitez je peux vous donner la personne qui s'est occupée de ma carte.
> 
> Cordialement



Salut j'ai aussi un problème de carte graphique (Imac27 i7 radeon HD4850) suite a une panne de courant. Il démarre sans problème en mode sans echec. Je ne trouve pas de reparateur sur paris...si tu as une adresse à me donner  Merci d'avance


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2017)

J'ai exactement le même problème, iMac 27" Core i7 2.8Ghz de 2009, acheté neuf en mai 2010.
Crash, impossible de redémarrer sauf en safe mode, sans extensions. 5 larges lignes jaunes (qui disparaissent par moment au reboot) et un rafraichissement désespérant qui rend le mac difficile à gérer.
La bécane sous AC était un déjà un mauvais numéro, ils m'avaient changé la dalle, l'alimentation interne, le graveur DVD, le DD (deux fois, puis une autre fois à mes frais). Apple n'a plus la pièce, Mac obsolète, plus de pièces non plus chez les réparateurs chez qui Apple me renvoie. J'ai regardé sur eBay, mais comme je ne sais pas si les cartes visiblement PC sont compatibles avec l'iMac, difficile de se décider.
Je vais tenter un démontage, nettoyage et check des soudures, câbles etc.
@Preatorien : aurais tu la possibilité par MP de me dire chez qui tu as pu faire ton reballing ?

Le gars d'Apple me dit évidemment qu'il n'y a pas de volonté d'obsolescence programmée de la part de la Pomme, mais quand on fabrique des bécanes, on prévoit le stock au delà de 6 ans, vu que la bécane l'est devenu en novembre 2015.

Suivant ce qui va se passer, je sens que je vais mettre à exécution ce que j'imaginais depuis quelques années: passer sous du hardware non Apple et tenter le hackintosh ou windows, après avoir abandonné l'iPhone pour un Fairphone 2.

J'ai une grosse boule de haine contre cette boîte que j'ai enrichi depuis 1994.
Mon PB G3 266 PDQ (1998), mon Ti 400 (2001) et le Mini G4 de 2006 démarrent et fonctionnent encore, eux…


----------



## teo (7 Août 2017)

@Preatorien : je n'ai finalement pas testé le reballing
J'ai finalement trouvé MadMac , travail impeccable, en moins de 24h, pour 489€, ce qui était en gros meilleur marché que le prix de la CG acheté aux US avec le port et frais de douane. Contrairement aux cartes achetées aux US, elle est neuve et garantie 3 mois.

De plus, bonne surprise quand je suis allé le chercher: ils m'ont mis le capteur manquant pour mon DD interne (ah les DD avec sonde Apple abandonnés aussi vite qu'ils étaient apparus ^^), ce qui m'évite de dépendre de SSD Fan Control pour les ventilos devenus fous, et réparé un cable interne qui battait de l'aile, ces deux bonus gratuitement.
Mon Mac tourne impeccable depuis un mois, en silence 
Si vous avez ce problème, honnêtement, je n'ai pas de meilleure solution.


----------



## Preatorien (8 Août 2017)

A l'époque ou j'ai ma carte qui avait flanché, j'avais cherché des cartes graphiques et j'étais tombé sur les même prix à savoir environ 500€. Pour ma part je trouvais ca excessivement cher payer pour un iMac de 2009.
C'est pour ca que j'ai trouvé le reballing à 100€ un très bon compromis . Ca fait un an et demi que la réparation a été effectuée et mon iMac fonctionne à merveille (faudrait juste que je pense à faire un dépoussiérage).

En tout cas content pour toi que tu es pu "ressusciter" ta bête.

Cordialement


----------



## Gag (8 Janvier 2018)

Un petit "up" sur ce post :
comme indiqué à l'époque, cette situation m'a suffisamment énervé pour que je lance la pétition dont je parlais, et qui se trouve ici :
https://www.change.org/p/tim-cook-apple-stop-à-l-obsolescence-programmée
Elle n'a à ce jour recueilli qu'un peu plus de 700 signatures, mais a été récemment un peu boosté par un sujet de la RTBF sur l'Obsolescence Programmée chez Apple et qui m'a contacté à ce sujet.
Ça reste très insuffisant pour peser sur Apple, mais au vu des nombreux problèmes similaires décrits sur des forums de toute la planète, je ne désespère pas que ça finisse par bouger de façon plus significative 

J'ai également lancé un sujet à ce propos sur MacG, et pour ceux que ça intéresse, c'est là :
https://forums.macg.co/threads/apple-stop-a-lobsolescence-programmee.1300330/

Et pour info, j'ai ressuscité mon iMac 2009 depuis 2 ans en passant la CG au four, et ça marche pour l'instant nickel (j'écris avec).
J'ai communiqué le pas à pas à de nombreuses personnes qui m'ont contacté (notamment via la pétition) et à ma connaissance tout ceux qui ont fait l'opération ont fait repartir leur CG :
si vous êtes dans ce cas, vous pouvez éventuellement me contacter : )


----------

